# Sigma slide cover plate



## pulletagr (Mar 12, 2009)

Is it possible to replace a sw40ve slide cover plate with a glock slide cover plate?


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Please clarify -what is the function of the cover plate? I'm very familiar with the SW40VE and with Glock and know they are pretty dissimilar guns. Nevertheless, some similarities could exist.


----------



## pulletagr (Mar 12, 2009)

the slide cover plate is the plastic piece on the back of the slide


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

This is a Glock slide cover plate:
http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x151/jsirevaag/Glock.jpg

This is a SW40VE cover plate:
http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x151/jsirevaag/SW40VE.jpg

I'm pretty sure they are incompatible. Sorry.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Similiarities between Sigma and Glock*

I'd bet that the cover plates wouldn't be interchangeable as there was enough corporate dustup over the similiarities anyway. Smith made a pretty close "copy" of the Glock as it is, interchangable parts would be one step too far, I'd imagine. If it's a look with the grooving you're looking for, you might be able to surface groove the SW40VE plate with a checkering file. Just my .02.


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

why would you need to interchange them????


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Ya know, I was thinking the same thing! But people here just want to get answers to their questions. They don't want their motives to be called into question and they certainly don't want to be lectured. 

Its his gun and his money. 

Scott


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've had both and I don't think they would interchange. I never tried though. and I have no idea why one would want to . Both are easily available. I've seen them both at midway.


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

I know you guys have seen the Glock different colored back plates...silver and red I think.......maybe the OP wants to do somthin like that???!!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If that was the case I'm sure you could coat it with something that sticks well to polymers. If I remember right Smith makes Gray and black. With the low cost it wouldn't be a big deal to get a couple and experiment. Though I'm not sure what that would gain someone. I guess if one was going to coat the slide then you could make it match or contrast just right.

Here's some for Glocks Link

Here's S&W Link


----------



## pulletagr (Mar 12, 2009)

to answer your questions on why I want the slide cover to be stainless and not plastic glock has stainless and sigma does not.


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

pulletagr said:


> to answer your questions on why I want the slide cover to be stainless and not plastic glock has stainless and sigma does not.


OP....any probs with the polymer?

Anybody ever had one?

I neva touch the back plates but they seem stable in both my Glocks and Sigma.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

khegglie said:


> OP....any probs with the polymer?
> 
> Anybody ever had one?
> 
> I neva touch the back plates but they seem stable in both my Glocks and Sigma.


Na, the poly ones are fine. Just have to be careful removing them or you'll nic them up pretty good.

Sigma is a 300.00 gun tops. You're not going to see stainless covers or many other bells and whistles. I'm sure there's an aftermarket company that thought about it but the M&P line pretty much overshadowed the Sigma line. I don't see anyone making them because they are not near as prolific as a Glock. Get them out to most of LEO and that might change.

I really like the Sigma pistols. They are one of the better low cost weapons out there. But you're not going to find a lot of after market stuff for them. A lot of Glock stuff will work but not that cover as far as I know.


----------



## pulletagr (Mar 12, 2009)

Polishing the slide and wanted the cover plate to be the same. No problems from any part of the pistol. great pistol for the money smooth shooting and no big issue with the trigger like most people.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Ah, the trigger gets better over time and there's stuff you can do to take a little off the trigger if one really wants to. Personally I like the bead blast finish but I can see where a polish job would look nice.


----------



## pulletagr (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah pulled to the right at first when shooting but did a little smithing on the trigger and performs great.


----------

